# Plastisol Transfer vs screen printing



## darron69 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello,

I have read several threads about plastisol transfers vs screen printing. I have a work horse screen press but i cant operate well. So i was thinking about doing plastisol transfers. I have a private t-shirt brand and i don't want to sell cheap looking prints. So can someone please give me a honest truth about plastisol transfers. I have done a lot leg working in finding a good transfer company.So you guys are the experts what should i do. Please Help....

Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Are you asking for transfer company referrals or our opinion on whether you should do your own?


----------



## darron69 (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry for not being clear...well my question is, should i switch from my screen press to a heat transfer machine using the plastisol method. Will i loose the nice look that screen printing has. Will the transfers look cheap?

Thanks


----------



## Ironjet (May 28, 2009)

We are screen printers and we have made transfers and they look just as perfect as the screened shirts. Plus you can make the shirts as needed which is a huge benefit in some cases.


----------



## darron69 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks you guys... I was lost but now I'm found...lol 
i found a pretty good transfer company(first edition). I also heard it depends on your heat press as well and the ink from the transfer company.


----------



## tdunham (May 13, 2009)

If the problems you are having are related to your press, call the factory for assistance.


----------



## darron69 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks Tim,

It's really not with the press, It's with me. I cant seem to register multicolor jobs. So i figured i can have a company make the transfers for me and i will just heat press them. But I was scared of loosing the look i wanted if i switched over to a heat press from screen printing.


----------



## tdunham (May 13, 2009)

That's how I read it, but I wanted to make sure.

Good Selling,


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah I think you will like transfers, but don't give up on the printing...you will get it down.


----------



## darron69 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm going to give it a shot....thanks guys !!


----------



## Cranky Dave (Feb 11, 2010)

Get some sample transfers from the supplier and press them to see if it meets your standard. Though, in re-reading your post, I'm not sure if you have a press or not. If not, I'm sure that either the supplier will send you an already-pressed sample shirt, or someone around here could be persuaded to send you a sample shirt...

Cheers,
David


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

darron69 said:


> But I was scared of loosing the look i wanted if i switched over to a heat press from screen printing.


Order samples from everyone first. 

A hot split will give you the closest look to direct screenprint.


----------



## darron69 (Aug 2, 2009)

I didnt know i can order a pressed shirt. Does anyone know of any companies i can get a pre-pressed shirt from? Thank you guys for your input.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

darron69 said:


> I didnt know i can order a pressed shirt. Does anyone know of any companies i can get a pre-pressed shirt from? Thank you guys for your input.


No, I mean transfer samples from the various transfer companies so you can transfer them yourself. This way you can see how easy each transfer is to apply and the look of it on YOUR garment.


----------



## Cranky Dave (Feb 11, 2010)

Joe - I think the OP was referring to my post where I mentioned that some suppliers may be willing to send a samples shirt with one of their transfers printed on it.

Derron - Your best bet would probably be to call some suppliers, and explain your situation. Tell them that you're trying to decide whether to go the transfer route so you don't have a press, but you would like to see their product already pressed on a shirt. They may charge you something to cover their expense, but it would be a good way to find out if transfers are the right choice for you.

I had to do this in a past life, many moons ago before I got a press. I think it was with vinyl numbers/names from somebody (maybe Stahls?). I don't remember for sure - I've slept since then.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,
David


----------



## darron69 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks Joe and David,

I will make a few call today. To see if i can find someone to send them to me. I think they may want to charge a little something witch is fine.

Thanks Guys,


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

darron69 said:


> they may want to charge a little something


Here's Wormil's spreadsheet of the more well known transfer companies. He's pretty anal about keeping it up to date. NONE of them, that I know of, charge for samples.

vendors


----------



## darron69 (Aug 2, 2009)

Got it... I think i'm gonna try first-edition. They seem to have pretty good pricing..

Thanks,


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

darron69 said:


> I have read several threads about plastisol transfers vs screen printing. ... can someone please give me a honest truth about plastisol transfers.


Because we've all been lying up until this moment??


Get samples, they're free. Try them.


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

Keep in mind most of the companies that I have dealt with only go up to like 4 colors and that it.
So whoever you pick make sure they can print all the colors you need in the design.


----------



## mickeymike (Jan 29, 2008)

Plastisol hot-split transfer do not look cheap. Some of the old ones on full-release paper looked very shiny and had that "iron-on" look. A company that I owned with my wife and son produced and shipped something on the order of 6 or 7 million garments decorated with hot-split transfers that we produced. These garments retailed through major chain stores, mom and pop shops, amusement parks and military bases.


----------



## mickeymike (Jan 29, 2008)

One other point. The advantage of transfers over direct screen printing is that if you are doing any volume and expect to fulfill orders quickly you don't have to maintain a large inventory of printed shirts. You maintain a large inventory of "paper" (transfers) and blank garments. To fill orders, you simply pull the transfers and blank shirts, apply the transfers to the shirts, and ship.


----------



## darron69 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks guys..i will call first edition in the morning to find out the max colors they can due.Also i was just concerned about how transfers look, but now i know.Now i just got to find a good cheap heat press.


----------

